# My Gerbils ^_^



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I was cleaning cages last night and ended up staying up way past my bed time playing with my Gerbils. ^_^ 
I ended up taking a bunch of pictures, and even a little video that's a work in progress. 

But I figured since I posted here many months ago asking about gerbils before I got them, I should share them with you guys now. 

I got 3 baby gerbil boys in December at Petco because my aunt had recently become the assistant manager there and mentioned to me that they had just gotten 3 really friendly gerbils. I visited them (with my friend who was also smitten). My aunt took them out and they were sweet, then she was offering me all sorts of deals like 30% off and stuff if I got all 3 Lol. Like I could resist anyways. 

So.. here's my boys, they are very sweet, friendly, adorable and awesome. <3

All 3 - 









Heero - 









Duo - 









Zero - 









Duo & Heero -









Zero & Heero - 









Duo & Zero -


----------

